# My mom stares at me and I hate it.



## annabanana777

So today I had a great day until me and my mother came home and she stared at me .

I was coming out of the kitchen about to sit down and I was telling her about what my friend told me on the phone. My mother was drinking tea and her head lowered and she squinted her eyes and she was all red and she was staring at my body and i hate it soooooo much. It makes me so uncomfortable in my self I just can't stand it! Last year I told her to stop winking at me and she wouldn't stop until I told this doctor(everyone goes to this doc for advice lol) and she finally stopped. I know that this is an intrusive thought but i feel like she is perverted. OMG:blank. Honestly idk if its all in my head or what. It's just that it makes me SO uncomfortable and i don't want to look at my body don't want others to look at me when she does this.
My body is so private and its mine i don't like her looking at it like that especially with that stupid squinting red face she has and like she's keeping a secret. 

I told her its uncomf for me she told me to get over it and that my brain is messed up.

Pls does anyone have advice? Thank you.


----------



## annabanana777

So today I had a great day until me and my mother came home and she stared at me .

I was coming out of the kitchen about to sit down and I was telling her about what my friend told me on the phone. My mother was drinking tea and her head lowered and she squinted her eyes and she was all red and she was staring at my body and i hate it soooooo much. It makes me so uncomfortable in my self I just can't stand it! Last year I told her to stop winking at me and she wouldn't stop until I told this doctor(everyone goes to this doc for advice lol) and she finally stopped. I know that this is an intrusive thought but i feel like she is perverted. OMG:blank. Honestly idk if its all in my head or what. It's just that it makes me SO uncomfortable and i don't want to look at my body don't want others to look at me when she does this.
My body is so private and its mine i don't like her looking at it like that especially with that stupid squinting red face she has and like she's keeping a secret. 

I told her its uncomf for me she told me to get over it and that my brain is messed up.

Pls does anyone have advice? Thank you.

EDIT: It's like one of those creepy stares that guys do except it's my mom.


----------



## Blue Dino

It doesn't sound perverted if its from your mom, but rather more of a look that she is unhappy with you and judging you with those eyes.


----------



## Chatise19

thats weird. Ask her about it


----------



## roseblood

Wow you need to tell someone about this. No one has the right to make you feel like that. Is there a teacher you can talk to? Or a counselor? Or maybe a friend can talk to their parents and they can help you?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

My mom stares at me and my brothers too but not really in the way you described it. We always tell her to stop staring.


----------



## going going Gone

i hate when people stare at me as well, my mum included. i feel like she's observing me and getting ready to comment on something about my appearance.


----------



## futureAstronaut

*my mom stares at me and I hate it*

Hi, I found this while doing my search for the same problem. 
I am going through this too and Im a girl in my late 20's. Im not married and I dont have a boyfriend yet. My mom began to compliment me on my body when I began college. The more the years went by, the more she did it. She would even tell me to be a model? Pfph! but now for two to three yrs, I feel her staring at my legs, thighs, butt, my chest. I am pretty much considered skinny but im not a stick. Every time Im in the kitchen with her or passing by her, I see her staring down at my legs. Or when shes behind me, she stays there for a while. I feel this presence or vibe from her when she does this. My sisterhas caught her too. I know what You are going through. I think my own mother is a creeper. I think its pervasive what my mom is doing. Yrs ago, I got sexually harassed at school in one of my classes and some kids in my class defended me. When I told my mom, it was like if she didnt care and like if she was thinking in her head that I was asking for it or something? Her behaviour was like telling a guy about it. My dad didnt act like this at all, he cared and got a bit shaken up by it. During this time in this class, my mom would say, "I dont understand why no guys ask you out. If I were a guy, I would." My mom has narcassistic tendencies. My mother has always been jealous of my body as well. I am so fed up with it. I came looking for answers to how to solve this, but I dont know what to do. People ma think I am crazy or paranoid but no, this is for real. She makes me feel so uncomfortable, that I avoid being around her.


----------



## sajs

Yes it does sound like pervy. But idk.


----------



## TabbyTab

annabanana777 said:


> My mother was drinking tea and her head lowered and she squinted her eyes and she was all red and she was staring at my body


Sounds like she's plotting your death


----------



## Thought Junkie

That seems bizarre to me... Like Roseblood said, I would recommend talking to a teacher/counselor, or parents of a friend, see if they can help.


----------



## CJanene

My mom does that when I eat, then she shakes her head and sighs. We are both big women and we are actually the same size and she eats twice as much as I do. She judges me all the time but I cant do anything. Maybe talk to your mom and see why she is being so weird? My mom's problem is that she is a jackass


----------

